# I am scared !!!



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

We start one tomorrow and I have to chase a maniac with a bazooka in his hands.......I am going to sooooo SORE ... I am so out of shape !~!!!!!!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

how did you do ?


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

OMG I am sore ...sitting here with heat packs on my neck and back...... We kicked ass..... taped, nails spotted and beaded in 5 hrs.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

:clap::clap: Rock ON !!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

its a GOOD hurt thought aint it?:thumbsup:


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> its a GOOD hurt thought aint it?:thumbsup:


Yeah its a good hurt ..... Little better today. Just the normal pain in the neck. 

What sucks is they took 2 units away from us so their hourly guys had something to do ......


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah that does suck. and i bet the clockers milked it too. but heres something to keep your perspective cheery: i spent 8 hours last night putting yarn and do-it-yourself handbag kits on the shelves.....:furious:...and got paid roughly a sheet and a quarters worth per hour by my math. rock on for those who cant:thumbup: i swear right now i wouldn't even whine about mud on my radio....


----------



## raymul (Jan 18, 2010)

Stormy_Ny said:


> We start one tomorrow and I have to chase a maniac with a bazooka in his hands.......I am going to sooooo SORE ... I am so out of shape !~!!!!!!


And what about the 'maniac' (read tradesman) I take it he's still producing
wages for all...


----------

